# Does anybody have any Cosmetology School Recommendation



## Robby_Raynebow (Jun 1, 2009)

I am going into 11th grade next year and I'm very passionate about attending Cosmetology school. 

I am doing a BOCES program next year where I will train for 5 periods a day at a separate school. By the time I graduate I will have the hours to take the State Board Exam. While I take the BOCES program, I will be a receptionist at one of my local salons. Now either I want to further my education in NYC and find a salon job. Or I want to move to Cali. and attend a school there to get my license there as I need 600 more hours there as opposed to New York. 

Hair has been a passion of mine for years. Over the past few years I have been very serious about learning the art. My grandmother (cosmetologist for 55 years) and my friend who works in a salon have taught me a great deal of what I need to know for the state boards. The director of the program has told me that I will most likely have no problem passing the state boards. I just want to learn as much as humanly possible. I've never had a problem picking up things, but I've never had as much passion about something as I do hair. 

I was wondering whether anybody had any school recommendations, tips for breaking into the industry, any info would be greatly appreciated. (I'm not worried about affordability of the school)

After school, I want to work in a high end salon as a assistant then stylist, Build my clientelle and I dream of opening up my own salon once I think that I can afford opening it while still living comfortably. Probably around my 30's. But that's just my dreams. 

Again, anything anybody can tell me about the industry will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Jun 4, 2009)

Ooops. this would prob be better in the hair and nails forum. Can one of the mods move it. Thank you.


----------



## coquetayloca (Jun 4, 2009)

Try looking at the schools that MAC lists for the Pro Student memberships.  I have no idea about other specific schools, but if MAC lists these schools they must be decent... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MAC Pro | Membership | Pro Student


----------

